# Possible alternatives for wicks.



## Markovich (Apr 21, 2013)

My torches are going bad, for the cultural show I run. We used kevlar wicks, and just wondering what are other alternatives other than kevlar wicks?
The torches are on staffs, we use it for the entrance and exit of the show. I don't want to use a towel since it tends to flake off and melt, I don't want the dancers to get burned(thats the last thing I want). 

any good sites for purchasing kevlar, I've only seen trick concepts but the shipping to Guam is ridiculous.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 21, 2013)

Flake off and melt??? What kind of towel are you using???? What is your torch fuel? I've done live flame torches many times over the years and never had that problem. If there is sufficient fuel, the wick should never actually burn and only char slightly from the close proximity to the flame. The material I've always used for the "wick" was simply burlap and kerosene as the fuel. The burlap was tightly wound and built up to a 1" - 2" thickness. This allowed the "ball" of burlap, the torch head/wick to soak up enough fuel to last the entire desired burn time. Best way to douse a burning kerosene torch??? Dunk it in a bucket of kerosene! Then hang it head down above the bucket to drip out. The torch is now prepped and ready for the next performance and won't drip and run when picked up to light. If you have an evening show after a matinee, you may need to squeeze the head out a little if it hasn't had time to drip out, YMMV. Unlike gasoline or ethanol, liquid kerosene at room temperature does not burn, despite many hollywood burning bunkhouse scenes from a broken kerosene lamp. It needs to be heated to reach the vapor point. The purpose of the wick is to provide a large surface area to allow rapid vaporization with a relatively low temp. heat source. If you don't believe it, pour a couple of tea spoons of kerosene on your driveway and try to light it with a match.


----------



## Markovich (Apr 21, 2013)

Burlap? something like canvas?
just basic bathroom towels with tiki torch oil.


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 21, 2013)

thats your problem the cheep bathroom towels use nylon in them. STAY AWAY FROM PLASTICS. cotton works equally as well as burlap though a bit more expensive. Canvas describes the weave not the material. Burlap is a course fiber similar to hemp.


----------



## Markovich (Apr 21, 2013)

how about burlap with a fiberglass wrapping? anyone got experience with that kinda combination?


----------



## DuckJordan (Apr 21, 2013)

Fiberglass will melt and drip if I remember correctly.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 21, 2013)

Markovich said:


> how about burlap with a fiberglass wrapping? anyone got experience with that kinda combination?




OK, I think I see your problem. You are working at cross purposes here. A little overkill on the fire safety thoughts. The whole point is to have a good flammable product. One that supports and encourages fire. Just the opposite of our usual approach to flame in the entertainment industry. The torch head does not need any additional wrapping. A proper "wick" or torch head should be rather porous, absorbent, open fiber weave, no plastic or polyester. Fiberglass wicks for lamps and TiKi torches are common <http://www.wickstore.com/Departments/Fiberglass-Wick.aspx> but due to size, are probably not suitable for your use. If it is simply wrapped tightly, a cotton twine string will hold it in place. However, I do prefer a single wrap of ordinary bailing wire just as a backup. 

As for burlap, it is gunny sack material or think jute erosion cloth at 1:50 scale. If you have sewing/fabric stores such as or similar to Hancocks or Joanns they often have a small selection of lightweight burlap. If you buy from a sewing store, make sure it is a natural fiber or cotton fabric with no polyester. Burlap & utility fabrics at Joann.com Here is a link to a description of lamp wicks. Lamp Wicks | Antique Lamp Supply


----------



## Markovich (Apr 21, 2013)

oh these torches are gonna be carried through, cause how the show works is that we actually pick up the audience and escort them to the seating area.

how is the longevity of these burlap torches?
I'm used to kevlar, so pretty much set it and forget it, replace it within 6 months.

I was gonna use the fiberglass cloth that you can buy at home depot. I'm just worried it will flake off in a couple of times I light it up.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 21, 2013)

Markovich said:


> oh these torches are gonna be carried ..................how is the longevity of these burlap torches?
> I'm used to kevlar, so pretty much set it and forget it, replace it within 6 months.........I was gonna use the fiberglass cloth that you can buy at home depot. I'm just worried it will flake off in a couple of times I light it up.



The burlap torches I have used have been carried by performers across large outdoor areas, during battle scenes and in groups of actors with the ladies in full 17th century clothing. The burn time is dependent on the thickness of the cloth wrapping and just how much fuel can be absorbed. I've had them burn for 30 minutes at a time but never had a need to find out how long they would burn if simply left to themselves. 

I'm not sure about the Home Depot fiber glass cloth you are referring to but I am still confused by your issue with "flaking off". A cotton or burlap wrap torch head should not burn or flake unless the fuel runs out leaving the fabric as the only and actual fuel. The fabric should just char a bit on the initial burn. 

Are the torches lit when the audience begins to arrive and left to burn for an hour of arrival and (is this a dinner and entertainment?) left to burn until they leave at the end of the night?

Back to the original post, what do you mean by ".....My torches are going bad,....." ???


----------



## MPowers (Apr 22, 2013)

DuckJordan said:


> Fiberglass will melt and drip if I remember correctly.



Not in this context. Fiberglass is used in many high temp applications such as welding and retort gloves Protective Clothing Solutions | FR Protective Clothing - High Heat & Welding Gloves :: Fiberglass Gloves and Mittens
Another use is for fire curtains in theatres. Think Zetex. 
Zetex (fabric) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Markovich (Apr 22, 2013)

MPowers said:


> The burlap torches I have used have been carried by performers across large outdoor areas, during battle scenes and in groups of actors with the ladies in full 17th century clothing. The burn time is dependent on the thickness of the cloth wrapping and just how much fuel can be absorbed. I've had them burn for 30 minutes at a time but never had a need to find out how long they would burn if simply left to themselves.
> 
> I'm not sure about the Home Depot fiberglass cloth you are referring to but I am still confused by your issue with "flaking off". A cotton or burlap wrap torch head should not burn or flake unless the fuel runs out leaving the fabric as the only and actual fuel. The fabric should just char a bit on the initial burn.
> 
> ...



I'll take your word for it, I'll try it out soon. I'm pretty excited to see how this works out.
[/url] This is what I'm talking about its basically fiberglass weaved into a cloth.Fiberglass Cloth
My initial thought was to actually use it as barrier so it doesn't burn off the cloth on the inside. But from what I see from the tiki torches the fiberglass tends to melt and drip down.
So I'm wondering if this will have the same effect on a weaved fiberglass.

When I mean there going bad, is that its been way past maintenance and yeah the kevlar layers are peeling back and the torch itself is getting smaller and smaller.


----------

